# SBE 2 Barrel length



## Salmonslayer (Oct 1, 2006)

Looking to buy a new SBE 2, any recommendations for barrel length. I wil be hunting ducks, geese, pheasants & other upland birds. Are the camo versions less likely to rust? Thanks.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Benelli SBE II - All the Way.

No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.

It's only like $100 bucks more, which is nothing in the course of a lifetime of ownership.

We have 3 Benelli SBE II's and 2 Benelli SBE's in my family.....all love them.

All of our Benelli's are 26" barrell's. We blind hunt for ducks and field hunt for pheasant in SD..... the "26 barrell is the best compromise for all hunting conditions.

We all have BLACK MATTE, because of problems with the CAMO ones.

Unfortunately Benelli has always had BAD Blueing and BAD camo jobs. I know the camo ones wear off, my friends have them and are not pleased.

The Black Matte is ok.......as long as you take care of it. From what I have read....to make it a tougher, u have to have a shinier blueing, like the older Remington 870's. But Benelli supposedly wanted a more MATTE subdued look and went with a not as tough blueing....but not so shiny.

I'd definitely get the BLACK MATTE though. Good luck. Tell us what you get.

BENELLI JAMMING PROBLEMS:

The reason the Benelli jams and it's not a cleaning problem is because the shotgun has to BE SHOULDERED correctly, otherwise the INERTIA RECOIL OPERATION cannot work right. That is why the new M4 shotgun is both INERTIA RECOIL and GAS OPERATED is because when you add lots of weight, ie.... lights, sights, accessories, the Inertia Recoil cannot do it's job, so they made it GAS OPERATED too, as a backup.


----------

